# Dog Groomer - Manchester NEEDED



## abigaillouise (Sep 3, 2012)

I am in desperate need of a qualified dog groomer in the Manchester area !!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

k9 groom room in Manchester, Lancashire - PetsLocally UK


----------



## kflear (Sep 15, 2012)

Theres Handforth Dog Groomers who are really good and K925 Grooming in Sale who are really good and Ive used alot.


----------



## antonais (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi my name is Anthony Ramos de Lario. I was born in Valencia in 1980. I come from Mallorca (Spain), I learned in Tina i Tara Dog Grommers (Alcúdia, Mallorca), Artero Dog Groomers (Barcelona), I had my Dog Saloon (Melenitas Deluxe), I work allready in Mallorca in a Vet Clínic (Facebook: Son dureta veterinari) and a Dog Club (Facebook: Son Gual), my wife is living there in Manchester, maybe I'm thinking to go to live there, but I think is very difficult to work there like a pet groomer, isn't it? 
I can to do Schnauzers (stripping and machine with scissors), westys, Yorkshire terrier, poodle with scissors (I love it), Bichon Frisse (scissors). mixed dogs..., and I have at all (air dressers, scissors, machines, etc) What chance I have to work there in Manchester like a dog groomer? Thank you for your time!
Best Regards, 

Tony Ramos de Lario


----------

